# Courtesy and Staying on Topic



## mish (Oct 16, 2005)

On occasion I have noticed members get a little off topic...particularly when it comes to a recipe -- Sometimes to the point where a debate ensues. When a member posts a recipe, if you have a different cooking method and different ingredients, please post it as a new recipe and not a link to your recipe in someone elses post/recipe. Sometimes I feel that there is a challenge going on, re who is the most knowledgeable and better cook. Please be courteous and take a moment to read the post/question. Re cooking levels and skills, processed or unprocessed, everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Please be courteous in your response. The most important thing to me when I come to this site, is to learn and share. TIA


----------



## pdswife (Oct 16, 2005)

If I've done this to Mish.. I am sorry.  I never meant it as a challange.
Just a different way make the recipe.  

As for recipes that I post ( even if they are few and far between) I love reading
how others would make them.   It gives me ideas on how to improve my meals.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope I didn't do it to anyone either, if so, I'm sorry, it wasn't intentional!
I don't normally mind if there is something added either, but, I think maybe what she is saying is maybe someone might have challenged a recipe that she posted?


----------



## licia (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't know that was a problem - I thought it was only a discussion. I'm not sure if I did it or not, but if so, sorry.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

As far as "flame wars" and personality clashes, arguements and debate go this is perhaps the tamest forum I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of. On the whole we all get along so wonderfully, and virtualy everyone respects each other's thoughts and comments.

I really hope I've never done this to you Mish! (I am very sorry if I have!) Goodness, I always luv your posts and recipes!  

I agree with Pdswife, in that I like to see how some people put their own spin on a recipe/topic. And sometimes a thread (a recent one about Nutella pops to my mind, or another about mac&cheese) sort of drifts from the origional topic(s) but that isn't per se a negative. It just represents the way a conversation might go if we were all sitting around the table having a great chat (IMHO)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 17, 2005)

In my opinion, to discuss the given recipe and exchanging ideas and suggestions on it is perfectly okay. The problem occurs, which I have also been a culprit in some occasions, the whole point of discussion veers into something totally irrelevant to the thread title and this goes on and on even further from the original topic. Thus someone who clicks to read about the discussion on roasted chicken for example, may find themselves faced with bunch of people talking about salad dressings. This is not a very good trend. So, my point is... discussions on the given recipe are fine as long as it stays relevant to the original topic. If you have something totally different idea, let's start a new thread!


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 17, 2005)

Going off topic for sure should be another thread.But if there's
a mistake or difference of opinion on a particular recipe it's better to have it talked about and possibly corrected before someone wastes their time trying to prepare it.Maybe I'm wrong,but I know if I posted something that didn't add up I would love for someone to chime in and add their 2 cents.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2005)

It's rare (at least I hope it's rare), but it does happen occasionally that I will disagree with some point on a recipe and try to convince someone that there is a better way.  And yes, I do know that I too am simply a guy who, though I have considerable experience, still has much to learn.  And sometimes it just boils down to individual preferences.  

That being said, I love to exchange ideas on this thread, including when I'm corrected by another.  It broadens my own knowledge, and I hope I do the same for others.

If I have been discourteous in the past, I sincerely apologize.  Just know that I never intend to offend anyone.  We have all levels of cooking experience here.  And like ICadvisor, I too feel this is the freindliest site I have ever been a part of.  We have very good people here.  And Mish, you are certainly one of them.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> So, my point is... discussions on the given recipe are fine as long as it stays relevant to the original topic. If you have something totally different idea, let's start a new thread!


 
That was my point precisely, as I have already stated. I agree with IC in that this is a friendly site. Grandstanding is not helping a member that asks for help suggestions. Let's please keep it friendly and to the point. 

Just a thought re "different cooking levels," if you can follow a recipe, you know how to cook. The rest is trial and error and  adapting a recipe to one's own tastes. It's not rocket science. My ancestors cooked with no recipes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> ..." if you can follow a recipe, you know how to cook. The rest is trial and error and adapting a recipe to one's own tastes. It's not rocket science. My ancestors cooked with no recipes.



I will quietly agree to disagree with this quote.  There is some rocket science involved, at least for the way I cook. But then again, I've been a technician and an engineer for the better part of my life.  I look at things a bit differently.  And I've been involved in the science of how things work for most of my life as well.

Thus, for me, cooking is not only an art form and a way to fill my belly, it is about techniques, hundreds of techniques, and the applications of those techniques to attain specific results.  And those techniques involve not only the mechanics of cooking, but pairing of textures, flavors, and colors in such a way as to present beautiful food that is ballanced in every aspect.  I sometimes fall short of my cullinary goals.  But I get one step closer every time I try something.

And recipes, I quit using them long ago.

Cooking is like mathematics.  Sure, you can use a cheat sheet and mimick someone elses recipe.  Or you can use the limitless tools available to create foods that appeal not only to oneself, but to everyone you cook for.

That is after all, what cooking is about for me, satisfying the tastes of those I cook for, and certainly to satisfy my own standards.  And the more tools I have (knowledge), the beter I am able to achieve my culinary goals.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a really obvious question... isn't this a *discussion* board?

I like to see all the different cooking methods/styles, actually.
I think it gives us all great perspectives on cooking.

I think varying the recipes as the different postings are made is like being at a get- together, where the appetizers are passed around. Someone says "yum! These are great!" and the next person says "oh, they are...can you imagine if they also had a bit of ___ on it? Wow!"  The third person would say "yes, and maybe a bit of this or that" etc.....


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree to disagree as well.Whether someone follows a recipe
or dosn't use any at all,doesn't mean they can cook.


----------



## Alix (Oct 17, 2005)

I haven't been on for a few days so forgive me if I didn't take note of the date of posting on this thread. 

OK, giggling a bit to myself here. It occurs to me that mish asked for LESS debate and ended up getting MORE! LOL. I don't think she wanted anyone to not discuss the recipes posted, I have had many a discussion about "add this minus that". I believe what she was trying to head off is folks being a bit abrasive and saying "EW" or "you did WHAT?" Just a reminder about forum etiquette, not a cause for debate or grumpiness. 

OK, still giggling about the debate.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 17, 2005)

My tupence worth.

As far as posts posts are concerned - Everybody has the right to all the "EW's" and "You did WHAT's" they can muster when referring to my posts. 

I can't cook very well but thanks to all on this site I'm learning, still making mistakes and laughing at myself (along with you guys) for the stuffups I make. 

Forum etiquette is essential as is a sense of humour and and sense of fairness.

DC is Number 1!!!

Even our Aero Club President has to resort to the words "BROOKSY!!! GIT UNDER TH' HOUSE!! GOO ORN!! GIT! 

That's Australian for" Brooksy! Shut up!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wouldn't it be grand if thats all the trouble a web site had???


----------



## Alix (Oct 18, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Forum etiquette is essential as is a sense of humour and and sense of fairness.


Eloquently said. And right on target. 



			
				Brooksy said:
			
		

> Even our Aero Club President has to resort to the words "BROOKSY!!! GIT UNDER TH' HOUSE!! GOO ORN!! GIT!
> 
> That's Australian for" Brooksy! Shut up!!


 
*Snorting with laughter* Thought someone was yelling at their cat for a moment there Brooksy! heeheeheehee!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an experiment in mind ... I'll let you know what happens in a couple of days.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I have an experiment in mind ... I'll let you know what happens in a couple of days.



I'll be waiting to hear what the experiment was and what the results were.  Hope you have some fun doing it!


----------



## aussie girl (Oct 25, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Even our Aero Club President has to resort to the words "BROOKSY!!! GIT UNDER TH' HOUSE!! GOO ORN!! GIT!


 
I just LOVE that.  I can also imagine him/her saying it too!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 25, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> And sometimes a thread (a recent one about Nutella pops to my mind, or another about mac&cheese) sort of drifts from the origional topic(s) but that isn't per se a negative. It just represents the way a conversation might go if we were all sitting around the table having a great chat (IMHO)



my sentiments exactly, IC/Pic.  One of the features I like about this board is the randomness of how conversations evolve.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 25, 2005)

*Courtesy*

If I posted a recipe & someone said, "Ewww!", that would hurt my feelings because I am so thin skinned.  Some of us are that way. And it would probably be awhile before I posted another recipe.

I would be happy to hear suggestions & alternatives - there are ways to do that without making another person feel badly. My 2 cents.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I have an experiment in mind ... I'll let you know what happens in a couple of days.


 
i hope the experiment wasn't "how to keep idiots in suspense"...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

remember, courtesy is of the utmost importance here.

if you have a disagreement with someone, you should always try to walk a mile in their shoes.
that way if you really made them angry, at least you are a mile away, and they have no shoes...


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

Please admin., why was my post deleted?


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

I do not see that any posts were deleted Mish.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> remember, courtesy is of the utmost importance here.
> 
> if you have a disagreement with someone, you should always try to walk a mile in their shoes.
> that way if you really made them angry, at least you are a mile away, and they have no shoes...


*Bucky, you're a nut! Now walk a mile but don't you dare take my shoes. *


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 5, 2005)

Mish - I don't know of any post of yours being deleted. Maybe it got moved from one forum to another that was more appropriate for the topic? What was your post about? Maybe we can track it down that way ...


----------

